# Hub Bearing Bad?



## evilfix (Jan 13, 2017)

I took my 14 LTZ RS to the dealership for an oil change and new brake pads, which i brought so total was $166

however they said my driver side hub bearing is damaged is will be about $400 to fix.

what is a hub bearing? is it really that expensive?

what will happen if it finally breaks and im going down the highway?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Wheel bearing. 

https://www.carthrottle.com/post/why-wheel-bearings-are-important-and-what-happens-when-they-fail/

Yes, I'd replace it. They can seize up with heat or fall apart going down the road. When I took the one off my Volvo, the sealed bearing fell apart as I took the wheel off (it shouldn't do that). I replaced it within 200 miles of the drone starting.

You should be able to get it done for less than $400, though...ask a tire shop what they'd charge and if they'd install a part that you bring them. Some will, some won't.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The front hubs are pretty cheap (under $100) and really easy to replace. Less then 30 minutes. If you got a compressor and impact gun and socket for the axle nut. 

The older gm's were easy. I"m assuming the newer cars are somewhat the same procedure. Definitely not worth $400.


----------



## evilfix (Jan 13, 2017)

can someone verify im looking at the right thing?

https://www.autozone.com/suspension...earing-hub-assembly-rear/chevrolet/cruze/2014

its the entire assembly. i guess they dont just sell the bearings?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

evilfix said:


> can someone verify im looking at the right thing?
> 
> https://www.autozone.com/suspension...earing-hub-assembly-rear/chevrolet/cruze/2014
> 
> its the entire assembly. i guess they dont just sell the bearings?


That's it. No, it's all a sealed unit now...bearings are inside. The rear one is bad? I've always had my front ones go out.


----------



## evilfix (Jan 13, 2017)

i called the dealership back to have them verify which. turns out its actually the front passenger side.
i called about 4 tire shops and none would install parts brought in my customers.


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

So GM does not make bearings.. They buy them.

Unless they have done something that actually prevents you getting them out (like welding a collar over the bearing or something) you can normally replace.

What you have to do though is get the old bearing out then read the number on the inner and outer race. Then you go on Ebay or call up a local bearing supplier and read them the numbers.

Wheel bearings should be in the 30 to $40 range tops!

Disclaimer.. I have never done one on a Cruze so I don't know if they made it impossible or not.


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Here you go.. This is the whole hub so you don't even have to get the old bearings out.. This is the FRONT hub for the 2014 LTZ Cruze.. double check the fitment.

$40 with free shipping. Should take about an hour to replace.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wheel-Bear...ash=item1ec599a95c:g:qxsAAOSwcxVaw0Ci&vxp=mtr


----------



## evilfix (Jan 13, 2017)

awesome! id LOVE to be able to get that but no shop will put it on! i called 4 different ones. they want to sell me the $300+ one

crazy...


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Know anyone that likes working on cars.. its an easy job.


----------

